# Black Rose Evo X DNA75C



## Rob Fisher (17/7/20)

I have been after a Black Rose Evo X DNA75C for some time now and was lucky enough to pick this one up in an auction. It's a 21700 mod and comes with some fancy beauty rings if your Atty is 23mm and less.

The mod apart from been stunning in the looks department it is also very comfortable in the hand which has become one of my main criteria. It is actually pretty small for a 21700 mod and I pleasantly surprised when I got it into my paw. The stab wood finish is perfect and the clear coat they put on is awesome! 

So all in all a real Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/20)

Black Rose Evo X with Taifun GX using one of the beauty rings!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir (18/7/20)

Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (18/7/20)

Shew! Aside from being pretty I like it's a small mod with a big battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/7/20)

I remember ogling over these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

